# Painting



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok, just a general question. How many of you guy's have had your car repainted a color OTHER than the factory color? When yolu got your paintjob, did you get all the doorjams and everything painted? What about under the hood, did you take out the motor to get in there?

I'm really wanting to paint my car a completely different color, but it seems like more of a hassle than it's worth. I wouldn't want a half done job on it. 

Right now, my car is the factory teal/green color. I'm either going to paint it white or black, but would hate to have any of the green color anywhere on it.

So what are your opinions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

You should get everything repainted. If you can't afford it, don't do it. Save your money until you have enough to do everything. People shouldn't try to rush modifications by doing hlaff-ass paint jobs. Don't be in such a hurry.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

What he said.

Seth


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Yea, I'm definately not going to rush it. It's going to be one of the last things I do on the car this summer, and the current paint isnt so bad it annoy's me.

One more question, for the best possible outcome, would it be best to take the front/rear bumper covers, sideskirts, and fenders off the car and paint them, then reinstall? Or does it not make much difference?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

runik said:


> *Ok, just a general question. How many of you guy's have had your car repainted a color OTHER than the factory color? When yolu got your paintjob, did you get all the doorjams and everything painted? What about under the hood, did you take out the motor to get in there?
> 
> I'm really wanting to paint my car a completely different color, but it seems like more of a hassle than it's worth. I wouldn't want a half done job on it.
> 
> ...


i have that same question. ( or similiar ) 

how do they paint underneath the hood where the motor is?

i would love to get my whole care re-painted such as under hood and all but im curious how they do it...do they literally take the motor out and paint?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Painting*



LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> how do they paint underneath the hood where the motor is?
> *


They disasemble your car.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Painting*



LIUSPEED said:


> *i have that same question. ( or similiar )
> 
> how do they paint underneath the hood where the motor is?
> 
> i would love to get my whole care re-painted such as under hood and all but im curious how they do it...do they literally take the motor out and paint? *


well if its really an all out paint job then yeah the whole engine is taken out....

But if not then they just tell U that they'll paint the side wall of the engine in black so it doesnt show the two diff. colors too much....

As far as the hood they can just take it off.....then paint it--No biggie


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

yup i saw them repaint a can on TV and they took off all the fenders and parts that were bolted on and they painted the whole car as if it was an empty shell .. then they put all the lego blocks back together


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

I got an addition to this question. I was going to post this same exact question, seems alot of it was answered. What i want to know is, i am thinking of replacing my whole engine, i can do that myself on a weekend. Do you guys think it would be a good idea to take it out, have it towed to the paint shop, tow it back, and put the engine back in, or have them take the old one out, and put the new one in, or just leave the old one out for me? Maybe i should just get prices from them for those differant options.... And what should a good quality complete paint job like that cost? I really dont want to spend over 1 grand.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

you have no chance on getting a quality job for under or equal to a grand. you would have a hard time geting the car painted (without painting the engine compartment, inside trunk and door jams) for a grand. and as far as the engine swap at the paint shop remember they are not mechanics, they paint. thats why i learned how to paint my own vehicles caues i can do what they do for a fraction of the cost (and yes they are still quality paint jobs).


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^^ can we see some of you work please  ^^^


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, I will be getting my car paited for the cost of the paint. Which for everything will be under $600.

My cousin has been painting cars for 13 years and he's extremely good.

That's why I was asking the questions, because I'm going to be helping with it(not the actual spraying), and wanted to know a little before hand.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

well i should clarify to whom i was refering too, DisbeSE-R.

i have pics but i can't host them. they are pics of my father fiberglass buggy that i did a ground up restoration job on (pics of that too) so if you (OmegaManEX) can host them for me, i will be more than happy to send you before during and after photos.

thanks for your interest


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well unless you have friends/faimly/(yourself) do it, you will not want to get a paint job for under $1000. If you do the same color (only painting exterior) and you want it to look good, $1000-1500 is a good price. 

If you're doing a color change and want to get every last painted piece of metal (the way it should be done), $2000 would be a good starting price. 

just as a reference, it cost me $250 to paint my fenders. That was just 2 fenders and I already supplied them off the car. Do you really think the entire car would cost you LESS than $1000? Now, my fenders came out good and I would want the same when it comes to my entire car.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Doing a proper color change is not a task to be taken lightly! You have to remove all of the door trim, any interior trim that borders painted areas, the engine and trans, all of the underhood wiring, brakelines,hoses,rubber plugs,stickers,weatherstripping, door handles, lock cylinders,tailights, headlights,and anything else that doesn't get paint!I just did this to a 85 Cutlass that really needed it(240k of pizza delivery will do that!)and it is/wasn't cheap!I did everything myself(13 rust holes welded too) and have spent around $1500-2000.It may very well be cheaper to just get a car in a color you like better than to re paint it(depending on how much you have in it already)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

even if you do a color change properly, the thing I don't like is the fact that it's impossible to repaint EVERY area over. There's paint under the door trim, under the vinyl strip (between the doors), and even under the Sentra Letters. No matter what, after a color change, there will always be evidence of your old color (Something to think about if you consider selling your car).


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I don't think so cuz, my car was maroon and when i bought it from the guy, he asked me if I wanted to change my color and he did it for me and you can never notice any maroon color on the car anywhere!!!! and NOW i am getting DAYTONA BLUE done in a month or so.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

runik: What part of North Carolina are you from??


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The only part of my car that isn't the new color is under the headliner!I stripped all the wiring ,interior, trim pieces, weatherstripping and glass to do a thourough job(even re did the seam caulk!).It takes a long time to do it right though.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *runik: What part of North Carolina are you from?? *


About 15 miles north of charlotte.


----------

